# State Dept Level 2 Alert



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

I received a STEP notification of Level 2 Alert in various areas of Mexico - any real experience truth or general be aware.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

Stevenjb said:


> I received a STEP notification of Level 2 Alert in various areas of Mexico - any real experience truth or general be aware.


As I read it that advisory concerns -

"Location: Bay of Campeche and Areas of the Southern Gulf of Mexico
Event: Maritime Travel Safety in the Bay of Campeche and Southern Gulf of Mexico"

Is that applicable for your situation ?

Personally - in general those advisories seemed so redundant (and inapplicable) to me that over time I opted out. I often wonder if Mexico should offer a similar service to the Mexican expats living in the US...


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

lat19n said:


> As I read it that advisory concerns -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Received in my email - thought the advisory was interesting.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

Here is a related article - I can't image why the US State Dept would send out an alert to a bunch of US expats.

https://oilprice.com/Energy/Energy-General/Pirates-Threaten-Oil-Operations-In-Gulf-Of-Mexico.html


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

lat19n said:


> Personally - in general those advisories seemed so redundant (and inapplicable) to me that over time I opted out. I often wonder if Mexico should offer a similar service to the Mexican expats living in the US...


 That's what I'm thinking, and that U,S, State Dept. advisories aren't very specific, not even for my tiny home state of Colima which has been level 4 the past several years. I should have been hacked to pieces with a machete by now. Use common sense and keep safe by staying away from drug smugglers and cheap adulterated booze; and by driving carefully.


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

perropedorro said:


> That's what I'm thinking, and that U,S, State Dept. advisories aren't very specific, not even for my tiny home state of Colima which has been level 4 the past several years. I should have been hacked to pieces with a machete by now. Use common sense and keep safe by staying away from drug smugglers and cheap adulterated booze; and by driving carefully.


How can you spot a drug smuggler?


----------



## SimasAkexander (Apr 18, 2014)

Stevenjb said:


> How can you spot a drug smuggler?


Well, if you run into a person packing a gold-plated pistol, I'd smile widely and back away.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Mexico has a similar system for Mexican travelling.. We were worn about Honduras and Guatemala 4 years ago but we already were in Guatemala.. The funny part is that because of the warning we did not stay in Las Ruinas in Coban, Honduras and stayed in a place in Guatemala that was way worse than where we were going to stay in Honduras...
You have to be aware and caeful of where you are and where you are going but also take everythng with a grain of salt.


----------

